# Coolant temperature sensor location on 2.7T



## kenward (Sep 19, 2004)

I have the Bahn CD and still can't locate it on the motor (yeah, I know, what a dumb ass);>} Any help would be appreciated.
Many thanks,
Ken


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2006)

It's on the back of the motor, passenger side.


----------



## joz00 (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Same for 4.2? I'm having difficulty finding it. Thanks.


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: (joz00)*

Difficulty finding a 4.2L engine?!!! WOW!!!! they still put them under the hood don't they?


----------

